# Want someone to carve Lions for me



## CaptDeno (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone, Thank you for your kind welcome !
I am a retired US Naval Capt (30 years service). Long time model ship builder (about 45 years, building mostly from "srcatch"). Hobbies include ship modelling, fishing, gardening, fishing, wanting to carve, fishing. 
I have a new project of a model ship going and need someone to carve some Lions for me, to use as pedestals to hold the ship.
The Lions should be about 4-5 inches tall (we can decide on size) sitting on hind legs . Also one Lion about 6" long standing on all fours. And a Lion figurehead.
I have pictures of what I need.
If you are interested, please e me pictures of your work and some sort of price (approx as I know we cannot pin down a real price until we get a real size, etc.)
I want these carved out of a hardwood such as walnut/cherry/boxwood/rosewood/or ?.
Please e me with any ideas etc, I appreciate all your kind attention.
Cheers !


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd ask CarverRog.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

First….Thank you for your service Captain.

Second…ditto on PJ's suggestion…lot's of others here as well. I'm sure someone will stand up.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sorry I can't help you, I'm a carver, but I only carve for my own pleasure. 
I do have a suggestion though. 
Why don't you post the pictures on a forum topic, or start anLumberjock Blog. You may get some offers if they know what you want.


----------

